# Outback Decals/graphics



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!
We purchased our TT in 10/05. I went to check on things yesterday and noticed that our outside decals are cracked and peeling off. Has anyone else had the problem? The TT is only 5 mo old and I surely hope this is a waranty issue. Any suggetions? If anyone has had this problem and it was resolved did it occur again. We have not put anything on the finish, it has not even been washed yet. Thanks! Kimberly action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The only cracking and peeling decals I have on my 2004 26 RS is on the outside plastic refrigerator access panel. The decals on the fiberglass are intact. I think that is a warranty claim, but check to be sure. That may be considered a "trim adjustment" that is covered only 90 days.

Randy


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Even in spite of how hot and dry it gets here, we haven't had this problem. Sorry to hear this Kim. I have no solutions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Haven't have the problem...whew









I suggest taking digital pictures of the problem, call you dealer and document the conversation with them and have them reply to your problem with an email or real mail. 
Then when you take it in next time for a larger repair issue, I'd have them fix it now. Guess it wouldn't be worth a trip and my time to just get the decal fixed.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The decals are fine on mine.

However, there has been so little rain here lately, the dust is beginning to crack a little.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had a problem yet with the decals so far
I would take pictures and see your dealer about the decals
And see what they tell you then you can go from there.

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We haven't had cracking, but on our first couple of trips we had some decals peel back in the wind.

The dealer glued some, and replaced others (they stock the material, apparently).

Ed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Our 03 has a few bubbles very minor, no cracks except the refrigerator plastic vent. So far so good for 3yr old trailer.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

KImberly,

Our decals have been fine, but we have friends with a '06 28RS-DS that have had the same problem from the day it was delivered. I believe they did get theirs fixed under warranty. Call your dealer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just got my trailer back from the dealership with new decals as some of the old ones were starting to peel. I took pictures, sent them to the dealership who sent them to Keystone, and 3 weeks later the trailer was taken in, new decals ordered and a month later, installed. Sorry for the run on sentence. But it was a warranty claim.


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

lilmismajik said:


> Hi everyone!
> We purchased our TT in 10/05. I went to check on things yesterday and noticed that our outside decals are cracked and peeling off. Has anyone else had the problem? The TT is only 5 mo old and I surely hope this is a waranty issue. Any suggetions? If anyone has had this problem and it was resolved did it occur again. We have not put anything on the finish, it has not even been washed yet. Thanks! Kimberly action
> [snapback]88825[/snapback]​


Hi Kimberly,

We've been looking at Outbacks since the first of the year. Almost to the point of getting the check book, the 21RS looks like a good fit for us







. I was talking to the dealer yesterday (Coachlight RV in Carthage, MO) and he said that Keystone had changed suppliers of the decals last year and have a "real mess". Something about bad adhesive on the decals







. Some of the new 2006s that we looked at had decal "issues". He said it is a warrenty issue and that Keystone is replacing as needed. Just contact your dealer.

Dave


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

Mine are peeling on the front outback sticker. I plan in taking it in this spring and have it looked at. I took pics of it last fall but got no response from the dealer. Now that you brought it up I remembered it again. Thanks.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Astronut said:


> We've been looking at Outbacks since the first of the year. Almost to the point of getting the check book, the 21RS looks like a good fit for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astronut,

action Welcome to the sunny Glad to see you are interested in the 21RS Outback. A wise choice I think.







Post often and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Astronut to the group
The 21RS is a very nice model
Post often and enjoy

Don action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Was looking around at the local dealer site last week and noticed some of the brand new rigs with the reddish decals were peeling. Seems to be a big problem.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info all. Puff is also peeling...must be all the sun







Will certainly take photos tomorrow and talk to the dealer asap. Having the advance info about the change in suppliers may come in very handy!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe we have had a few on here that has had that problem with some of the newer units.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> I believe we have had a few on here that has had that problem with some of the newer units.
> [snapback]95180[/snapback]​


Took my photos in today and my Sales Guy acted pretty sheepish....said he'd talk to his service guys tomorrow but that it'll be a warranty matter. I'll also be talking to the service guys myself and will let ya'll know how it comes out. fyi - only peeling is on the front 'swoosh' but cracked & dog-eared in several places on the top edges and peeling up on the bottom.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks all for your replies. I spoke with the dealer who advised to send pictures. I have taken the pics and will send ASAP. Thanks!
Kimberly action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Kimberly,

Good Luck. sunny Hope they take care of it for you under warranty.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I completed the first wash of the season ( actually the first wash ) and noticed that the front swoosh is starting to peal on the ends around a 1/8 to a 1/4 inch.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm starting my 3rd season with our '04, and the front decals are just starting to crack, and peel. Obviously, I'm out of warranty, so I probably won't do anything about it.

Tim


----------

